# ImageMagick Error



## hainguyen1402 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hello all,

I have just installed ImageMagic-6.5.5.10 on FreeBSD 6.2 successfully.
When I start to convert by typing: 
[CMD=""]# convert a.jpg a.png[/CMD]
It shows the error:

```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libjpeg.so.9" not found, required by "libtiff.so.4"
```
So, anyone please help me to solve this problem.
Thanks so much.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 14, 2010)

[cmd=]less +/20090719 /usr/ports/UPDATING[/cmd]


----------

